# fish has wound, is it infected.



## chrisenthran (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi guys. My pearl gourami has a flesh wound, which it received from another fish, just behind right pectoral fin. it is quite large and is now being filled with white (not-so-fluffy) matter, think it might be infected?? how should i treat this. i have uploaded a picture.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had the same problem with a Pristella tetra a few weeks back. Remove him to a hospital tank and treat it with Melafix. If you can't get Melafix fairly quickly, try some AQ salt but please check to be sure that your fish is not salt sensitive. 

Keep the water super clean with frequent water changes. Especially since you won't have a cycled tank while treating him (unless you have a QT/hospital tank setup already).


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

melafix loves to aggravate wounds and fungus to make them heal faster.i learned the hard way and wouldn't if i were you.keeping the water as clean as possible and adding a little liquid antibiotic would be my choice but it's up to you.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The wound looks infected. I would remove the fish to a hospital tank and treat with an antibiotic. Melafix is too mild IMO.


----------

